# Iron Man 3



## Engert (Apr 24, 2013)

This will be a review thread when the movie comes out on May 3rd.
I aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam psyched !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 24, 2013)

It's out today here.
I have no time to go see it, though


----------



## Engert (Apr 24, 2013)

tj_cool said:


> It's out today here.
> I have no time to go see it, though


 
Whaaaaaat ! Make time !


----------



## Kamiyama (Apr 24, 2013)

I was going to see it tonight. Then one of my friend in work said there's gonna be people in there. I played it safe and sound by staying under of huge rock and gonna wait when it's on bluray.

It's been now about 10 years since last time I watched a movie in cinema...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 24, 2013)

I think it's due out here soon... or might already be, can't remember which. Now if only I can afford to watch it in the cinema.


----------



## Engert (Apr 24, 2013)

Why does Europe get to see Iron Man first? Why?



....taken from Chronicles of Engert.


Srszly guyz, you should watch this movie if it's playing in your country and give me spoilers here. I love spoilers.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 28, 2013)

These seems dumb..

"I'M RESERVING THIS THREAD!"


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 2, 2013)

I already watch it yesterday (1 May) and look awesome and some nice funny scenes!


----------



## Necron (May 2, 2013)

It was out the 25th here, I watched it past Sunday. I gotta say that is has the cool Iron Man elements, but some people might not like the story.


----------



## EzekielRage (May 2, 2013)

I saw it. Mega Blockbuster but left me unimpresed and uninterested. Not because it's a bad movie, because it most certainly isnt, but because it is a dumbed down action comedy. It is an iron man Movie for the Transformers generation - a good one, but still. And it has some incredibly stupid plot holes. The middle twist was cool, even though i personally felt it was a riddiculously dumb idea to NOT pick up on that. They just tell you this and that and then tehy move on without any implications. SO much wasted potential.

The best thing in the movies was James Badge Dale as Savin. The way he portrays his character is fantastic.

All in all a nice film but i barely remember anything of it. And the plance scene is just cringeworthy...


----------



## Gahars (May 4, 2013)

This movie was mad decent. Not great, not bad, just pretty fun.

I think the real shame is that it has a great, clever twist that completely plays with the audience's expectations. I just wish the rest of the movie was at that same level.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2013)

I saw it last night and thought it was eh.

Most of the movie was decent, the action was cool as always, and Iron Man was his normal Iron Man self. But I felt it suffered from the same thing all the other Iron Man movies (and The Avengers too) that there was way too much comedy almost to the point were it actually ruined some of the scenes. As well the ending felt kinda rushed to me, like it could have had like 5 to 10 more minutes to flesh it out more.

Honestly I am not a huge Iron Man fan and watching all 3 Iron Man of the movies (plus The Avengers) I still have the same option on him, he's an ok Superhero, but at least he's not Caption America.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 12, 2013)

I just got back from this movie, I have to be honest, I was not impressed at all. These are the things that I remembered that bugged me: (spoilers alert)



Spoiler



- There were too many Iron Man suits. It made it seem like it was this cool big epic battle, but it really wasn't.
- The plot made me and my friend think of Resident Evil 6. These supernatural people that stem from a plant, and then regrowth. Yeah it's an action hero movie, but come on. The first two Iron Man movies had humans, not some supernatural shit.
- With all the Iron Man suits, it made it possible for Tony to be able to get out of one and go to another, and it was a cool idea, but they totally blew it here, and it just seemed stupid.
- One flaw me and my friend couldn't pick up, the bad guy was up in the plane and opened the helmet to kidnap the president. But then later at the shipping yard, the president comes in the iron man suit. The movie didn't show that THAT suit could fly by itself or that the enemies hacked it. It seemed out of place.
- There was too much plot and not enough action. I actually found myself yawning quite a bit because there was nothing happening. Yeah Tony had his funny things going on, but still.

And this one bugged me the most:
The villain. The movie hypes up this villain, the one who will kill tony stark or something, and then when Tony catches him, it's just some bum drug addict who's an actor who reminded me of Fat Bastard from Austin Powers (especially with the ladies in the bed and the bathroom scene).


 
The movie was just subpar to me. Definitely not that great of an Iron Man movie, let alone a superhero movie.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 12, 2013)

It's in the cinemas here, I'll try to book tickets


----------



## dgwillia (May 12, 2013)

I liked it, though I'm not a massive comic follower. Though these were my gripes



Spoiler



Honestly, the thing I hated most was the ending. It was as if they were writing it to possibly give Robert Downey Jr./Tony Stark an out if he decided not to be involved in Avengers 2. Just felt odd, especially considering the upbeat credits that followed right afterward and the whole "Tony Stark will return!"

Also disliked that he pretty much went through Armor like they were changes of suits. Was really hoping the Gemini armor or the other space armor would have been a post credit lead up to Guardians of the Galaxy or something. Way too many awesome suits got chopped up like tissue paper by fodder enemies, and it felt like they kind of ruined the awesomeness of the suits. In Avenger's he's taking on hundreds of aliens in a dog fight like its nothing, and in this we have Mark 42 that can't even break out of a locked barn and gets obliterated by a speeding truck.

I thought the Mandarin twist was hilarious. Considering how hyped up they made this for China, I couldnt imagine them using the Mandarin as a villain, the guy was practically a walking stereotype.

It just kind of felt like they pulled a bait and switch. The trailers made it seem like it was going to be dark and depressing, Tony battling his PTSD, along with having an enemy hunting him down and terrorizing the U.S. Instead we just have Tony making buddies with a 10 year old and wise cracking 24/7.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 12, 2013)

dgwillia said:


> I liked it, though I'm not a massive comic follower. Though these were my gripes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That PTSD thing is dumb. He's been through a ton of fights, and he gets it now? Just seems weird and dumb.

I get they were sort of following the comics, but come on, let's be honest, some comic issues just aren't good, and even if they are, doesn't mean they can be done in film. This movie and Dark Knight Rises is proof of that.


----------



## Andim (May 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I just got back from this movie, I have to be honest, I was not impressed at all. These are the things that I remembered that bugged me: (spoilers alert)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stark has a shit ton of suits. That's not something they made up for the film, the circular chamber they flew out of looks like the same one from the animated series.


----------



## Gahars (May 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> *snip*


 


Spoiler



- There were too many Iron Man suits. It made it seem like it was this cool big epic battle, but it really wasn't. *If it seems cool, big, and epic, why wasn't it? Could you explain this?*
- The plot made me and my friend think of Resident Evil 6. These supernatural people that stem from a plant, and then regrowth. Yeah it's an action hero movie, but come on. The first two Iron Man movies had humans, not some supernatural shit. *lolwat. Extremis is nanotechnology. They state this explicitly. How is that in any way supernatural?*
- With all the Iron Man suits, it made it possible for Tony to be able to get out of one and go to another, and it was a cool idea, but they totally blew it here, and it just seemed stupid. *Because...?*
- One flaw me and my friend couldn't pick up, the bad guy was up in the plane and opened the helmet to kidnap the president. But then later at the shipping yard, the president comes in the iron man suit. The movie didn't show that THAT suit could fly by itself or that the enemies hacked it. It seemed out of place. *They were getting Rhodes out of the suit so they could hack into it and use if for themselves. They also state this explicitly.*
- There was too much plot and not enough action. I actually found myself yawning quite a bit because there was nothing happening. Yeah Tony had his funny things going on, but still. *mfw I have no face to express my utter confusion at this point.*

And this one bugged me the most:
The villain. The movie hypes up this villain, the one who will kill tony stark or something, and then when Tony catches him, it's just some bum drug addict who's an actor who reminded me of Fat Bastard from Austin Powers (especially with the ladies in the bed and the bathroom scene).






The movie's far from perfect, certainly, but it seems like you're making up problems more than anything else.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, those were my biggest gripes about the movie. I loved the other Iron Man movies. They were done exceptionally well. Perfect amount of story and action. This one dragged on and on and on. Yeah I know it's based on a comic and such, but some comics just don't convert well to the big screen and remain as good as they do in the comic (ie The Dark Knight Rises).


----------



## Gahars (May 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Nope, those were my biggest gripes about the movie. I loved the other Iron Man movies. They were done exceptionally well. Perfect amount of story and action. This one dragged on and on and on. Yeah I know it's based on a comic and such, but some comics just don't convert well to the big screen and remain as good as they do in the comic (ie The Dark Knight Rises).


 
You do realize that Iron Man 2 only has 22 minutes of action in an 125 minute film, right? I enjoyed the film (though it's by far the weakest of the series), but holding it up as a perfect example of pacing is... wildly inaccurate, to say the least.

Also, TDKR, based on a comic story? The only thing that TDKR pulls from the comics plot-wise is Bane breaking Batman - everything else (including the circumstances surrounding it) was wholly invented for the film. Hell, even Bane is completely, utterly different. Whatever problems the film may have had, they didn't come from adaptation strain.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 12, 2013)

To be fair on the whole "supernatural" thing, they make multiple references to how fucked up things are after aliens from an alternate dimension invade our universe plus the arrival of Thor/Loki. This is basically to nudge at the audience that having enemies that are "supernatural" (although they were, as highlighted, nanotechnology) isn't outlandish at this point.

I really enjoyed the movie although it's a bit more closer to the Avengers in terms of content than the last two Iron Mans. It was definitely more comedic compared to the last two (which were funny but also a bit more grounded) but that's not bad, I had a good amount of chuckles through it. It's an enjoyable action movie as it's designed to be.

As per everyone picking apart the movie for "plot holes", there's bound to be some, but the same goes with all the other movies. I'd say my biggest complaint is how it quickly wraps up everything. Spoiler below:



Spoiler



Like how Pepper essentially becomes all "superhuman" and then Tony just says "Yeah well I solved that so whatever".


 
But it was good at what it was designed to do: be fun. Please audiences, please movie goers from a lot of different points of view.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 12, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> To be fair on the whole "supernatural" thing, they make multiple references to how fucked up things are after aliens from an alternate dimension invade our universe plus the arrival of Thor/Loki. This is basically to nudge at the audience that having enemies that are "supernatural" (although they were, as highlighted, nanotechnology) isn't outlandish at this point.
> 
> I really enjoyed the movie although it's a bit more closer to the Avengers in terms of content than the last two Iron Mans. It was definitely more comedic compared to the last two (which were funny but also a bit more grounded) but that's not bad, I had a good amount of chuckles through it. It's an enjoyable action movie as it's designed to be.
> 
> ...


 
It had it's funny moments, I liked them. I chuckled, but the overall movie I feel wasn't as enjoyable. It's perhaps because of the different director or producer or whatever, Shane Black. Though I have to say, Gwenyth Paltrow, is one fit woman who is seriously hot. Seriously, when they showed her stomach, it looked like it was made of steel.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 14, 2013)

Apparently there as a total of about an hour of the film cut after post-production, which hopefully means we'll see an extended cut that deals with some of the worst parts, especially towards the end of the film.

I do think the idea of him having roughly three dozen new suits that are essentially cannon fodder makes sense in context; before the Avengers incident he'd made a total of seven suits in a year or two, versus pumping out one or two new suits a week during insomnia-fueled engineering binges afterwards. It makes sense that while the designs might be unique, they're probably not as sturdy as most of the more finely-tuned suits, and it'd make sense for him to want to pretty much ignore that period of his life afterwards. 

What really bugged me was how Extremis wasn't touched on any further than 'regeneration unless you explode', and Pepper's stunt at the end. The epilogue really needed some explanation too, like how he could've possibly had his shrapnel removed if he apparently didn't dose himself with Extremis. Unless techniques have seriously advanced since IM2, surgery shouldn't have been any sort of viable option.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 14, 2013)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Apparently there as a total of about an hour of the film cut after post-production, which hopefully means we'll see an extended cut that deals with some of the worst parts, especially towards the end of the film.
> 
> I do think the idea of him having roughly three dozen new suits that are essentially cannon fodder makes sense in context; before the Avengers incident he'd made a total of seven suits in a year or two, versus pumping out one or two new suits a week during insomnia-fueled engineering binges afterwards. It makes sense that while the designs might be unique, they're probably not as sturdy as most of the more finely-tuned suits, and it'd make sense for him to want to pretty much ignore that period of his life afterwards.
> 
> What really bugged me was how Extremis wasn't touched on any further than 'regeneration unless you explode', and Pepper's stunt at the end. The epilogue really needed some explanation too, like how he could've possibly had his shrapnel removed if he apparently didn't dose himself with Extremis. Unless techniques have seriously advanced since IM2, surgery shouldn't have been any sort of viable option.


 
It's not explicitly said in the film but I think the message about the shrapnel was that Tony realized he needed to distance himself from Iron Man and being a superhero and the shrapnel (and thus the arc reactor that kept it at bay) was kinda a tie to that. He needed to take risks to become more of himself. Or that he was too dedicated with Iron Man (especially with post-Avengers) that he didn't take the time to look into things that really needed solving. That if Tony puts his mind to something he can fix it.

But if you think otherwise it's absolutely understandable, I'm just stretching things a bit.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 14, 2013)

Needs more Gwenyth in sports bra.


----------



## Engert (May 30, 2013)

Looks like we all agree that Iron Man 3 wasn't as great as we all thought it could be.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 5, 2013)

Still waiting on Engert's review...
Though if past Engert reviews are any indication...He'll probably just say "Meh...didn't like it" and call it good.


----------



## Engert (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been doing some real-life shit. Like playing videogames and stuff.
But as soon as i get some time, i will post a full review. With two versions. One is the elitist snobby version, the other one is my version which includes a "meh".
I promise.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jun 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Needs more Gwenyth in sports bra.


Eww no thanks that was cheesy as hell, funny how her bra didnt burn though..


----------

